
How To Develop A Mobile Application Without Breaking The Bank - davidedicillo
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-develop-a-mobile-application-without-breaking-your-bank-2010-11
======
devmonk
"Step 2: Find a Developer"

That's where this went from interesting to nil. I was expecting at least
something like "develop it in an emulator without buying a device". The cost
of outsourcing development of mobile apps isn't necessarily chump change.

